# Need code-What would the



## aschaeve (Dec 12, 2011)

What would the anesthesia code be for cpt 98926?  The physician did a total body manulipation in the OR under general.

Thanks,

Alicia, CPC


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Dec 12, 2011)

I would code each region manipulated documented in the op report separtely with the 98926 for example if these are the body parts documented:

98926 (3-4 body regions involved)

22505 (Manipulation of spine requiring anesthesia, any region)

23700 (Manipulation under anesthesia, shoulder joint, including application of fixation apparatus (dislocation excluded)

27275 (Manipulation, hip joint, requiring anesthesia)

27570 (Manipulation  of knee joint under anesthesia)


----------

